# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Η κοροϊδία ενός παρόχου μετά απο καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ

## Rookie

Μετά απο 2 μήνες απίστευτων ενοχλήσεων στις αρχές του 2016 τόσο στο σταθερό όσο και στο κινητό τηλέφωνό μου, απο την Forthnet προκειμένου να φύγουμε απο τον ΟΤΕ και να μεταφερθούμε σε αυτούς, αποφάσισα να κάνω καταγγελία στη ΕΕΤΤ. 

Ενας επιπλέον λόγος που το αποφάσισα ήταν ότι απο το 2014 είχα συμπεριλάβει και τα 2 τηλέφωνα μου στο μητρώο του άρθρου 11 για να μην με ζαλίζουν με πωλήσεις και προωθητικές ενέργειες ενω ταυτόχρονα οι αριθμοί ήταν μη ανακοινωσιμοι στου σχετικούς καταλόγους και χωρίς εμφάνιση αριθμού στις εξερχόμενες κλησεις.

Μετά την καταγγελία πήρα την παρακάτω επιστολή απο μια εκπρόσωπο της "ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ & ΤΗΛΕΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΩΝ Α.Ε." όπως είναι ο πλήρης τίτλος της Forthnet Nova. 

"..._απο 1/9/2011 κατ εφαρμογή του άρθρου 11 του Ν. 3471/06 ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ η πραγματοποίηση μη ζητηθεισών τηλεφωνικών κλήσεων με ανθρώπινη παρέμβαση, που πραγματοποιούνται με σκοπό την απευθείας προώθηση πωλήσεων αγαθών ή παροχής υπηρεσιών, προς τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς, ακόμα και αν αυτές πραγματοποιούνται με τη χρήση αυτόματων συστημάτων κλήσης, είτε προς τυχαίους, είτε και προς συνεχόμενους (συγκεκριμένου φάσματος) αριθμούς, είτε αυτοί περιλαμβάνονται στον σχετικό ενιαίο τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο του ΟΤΕ, είτε δεν περιλαμβάνονται σε αυτόν, λόγω του ότι έχουν δηλωθεί ως "μη ανακοινώσιμες" τηλεφωνικές συνδέσεις υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι οι αριθμοί αυτοί δεν έχουν εγγραφεί μετά από σχετική δήλωση των κατόχων-συνδρομητών προς το οικείο φορέα παροχής τηλεφωνικών υπηρεσιών στο τηρούμενο από τον τελευταίο μητρώο Opt-out.

Ως εκ τούτου είτε είστε εγγεγραμμένος στον Ενιαίο Τηλεφωνικό Κατάλογο του ΟΤΕ είτε έχετε μη ανακοινώσιμη τηλεφωνική σύνδεση, προκειμένου να μην λαμβάνετε μη ζητηθείσες τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις (ακόμα και τυχαίες) με σκοπό την απευθείας πώληση αγαθών ή παροχή υπηρεσιών, θα πρέπει να προβείτε σε σχετική έγγραφη δήλωση αντίρρησης (opt-out) προς το φορέα παροχής των τηλεφωνικών σας υπηρεσιών (κινητών και σταθερών) ότι δεν επιθυμείτε γενικώς να δέχεστε τέτοιες κλήσεις από κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο τρίτο.

Σας ενημερώνουμε επίσης πως εφόσον έχετε δηλώσει απευθείας αντίρρηση στην εταιρεία μας θα προχωρήσουμε σε εισαγωγή του αριθμού σας στο σχετικό «Μητρώο Δηλώσεων Αντίρρησης» που τηρεί η εταιρεία μας προκειμένου να σας εξαιρέσουμε από τυχόν μελλοντικές προωθητικές ενέργειες. Η εισαγωγή του αριθμού σας στο «Μητρώο Δηλώσεων Αντίρρησης» ισχύει μέχρι νεώτερης ανάκλησης της δήλωσης αντίρρησης εκ μέρους σας (με απλή δήλωση) οπότε σε αυτή την περίπτωση σε τυχόν προωθητικές ενέργειες θα εξαρτηθούν από την εγγραφή σας ή όχι στο μητρώο του άρθρου 11 του ν. 3471/2006 του παρόχου των τηλεφωνικών σας συνδέσεων.
Εκφράζουμε την κατανόηση μας για την όποια τυχόν ταλαιπωρία ή δυσαρέσκεια προκλήθηκε εκ του ανωτέρω γεγονότος και θα προβούμε σε όλες τις απαιτούμενες ενέργειες ώστε να μην οχληθείτε στο μέλλον από την εταιρεία μας για σκοπούς απευθείας πώλησης αγαθών ή παροχής υπηρεσιών. 
Η παρούσα επιστολή θα κοινοποιηθεί με επιμέλεια της εταιρείας μας και στην ΕΕΤΤ_.»

Ψάχνοντας όμως λίγο το άρθρο 11 του ν 3471/2006 διαπίστωσα οτι στην απάντηση της Forthnet είχε ...παραπέσει η λέξη "δεν" πριν απο τη λέξη "επιτρέπεται" με αποτέλεσμα να αλλάζει εντελώς το νόημα του κειμένου. 

Ιδού τι προβλέπει το σχετικό άρθρο 11 του ν 3471/2006  :RTFM: 

"Άρθρο 11
Μη ζητηθείσα επικοινωνία

1. Η χρησιμοποίηση αυτόματων συστημάτων κλήσης, ιδίως με χρήση συσκευών τηλεομοιοτυπίας (φαξ) ή ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου, και γενικότερα η πραγματοποίηση μη ζητηθεισών επικοινωνιών με οποιοδήποτε μέσο ηλεκτρονικής επικοινωνίας, με ή χωρίς ανθρώπινη παρέμβαση, για σκοπούς απευθείας εμπορικής προώθησης προϊόντων ή υπηρεσιών και για κάθε είδους διαφημιστικούς σκοπούς, επιτρέπεται μόνο αν ο συνδρομητής συγκατατεθεί εκ των προτέρων ρητώς.

2. *Δεν επιτρέπεται* η πραγματοποίηση μη ζητηθεισών επικοινωνιών για τους ανωτέρω σκοπούς, εφόσον ο συνδρομητής έχει δηλώσει προς τον φορέα παροχής διαθεσίμων στο κοινό υπηρεσιών ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών ότι δεν επιθυμεί γενικώς να δέχεται τέτοιες επικοινωνίες. Ο φορέας υποχρεούται να καταχωρίζει δωρεάν τις δηλώσεις αυτές σε ειδικό κατάλογο συνδρομητών, ο οποίος είναι στη διάθεση κάθε ενδιαφερομένου.

3. Τα στοιχεία επαφής ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου που αποκτήθηκαν νομίμως, στο πλαίσιο της πώλησης προϊόντων ή υπηρεσιών ή άλλης συναλλαγής, μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούνται για την απευθείας προώθηση παρόμοιων προϊόντων ή υπηρεσιών του προμηθευτή ή για την εξυπηρέτηση παρόμοιων σκοπών, ακόμη και όταν ο αποδέκτης του μηνύματος δεν έχει δώσει εκ των προτέρων τη συγκατάθεση του, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι του παρέχεται κατά τρόπο σαφή και ευδιάκριτο η δυνατότητα να αντιτάσσεται, με εύκολο τρόπο και δωρεάν, στη συλλογή και χρησιμοποίηση των ηλεκτρονικών του στοιχείων, και αυτό σε κάθε μήνυμα σε περίπτωση που ο χρήστης αρχικά δεν είχε διαφωνήσει σε αυτή τη χρήση.

4. Απαγορεύεται η αποστολή μηνυμάτων ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου, που έχουν σκοπό την άμεση εμπορική προώθηση προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών, όταν δεν αναφέρεται ευδιάκριτα και σαφώς η ταυτότητα του αποστολέα ή του προσώπου προς όφελος του οποίου αποστέλλεται το μήνυμα, καθώς επίσης και η έγκυρη διεύθυνση στην οποία ο αποδέκτης του μηνύματος μπορεί να ζητεί τον τερματισμό της επικοινωνίας.

5. Οι ανωτέρω ρυθμίσεις ισχύουν και για τους συνδρομητές που είναι νομικά πρόσωπα."

----------


## Wonderland

Χαχα δεν είναι δυνατόν! Ωραία η Forthnet... δημιουργική και με νομικό τμήμα - πρότυπο.

----------


## Rookie

Το πρόβλημα τους είναι οτι θα το συνεχίσω μέχρι να φάνε το πρόστιμο που τους αξίζει  :RTFM:

----------


## gcf

> Το πρόβλημα τους είναι οτι θα το συνεχίσω μέχρι να φάνε το πρόστιμο που τους αξίζει


Προχώρησέ το όσο μπορείς!  :One thumb up:

----------


## villasg

Σκιστους κανονικα

----------


## DR800BIG

Και δεν είναι φυσικά οι μόνοι...από κοντά ακολουθούν σχεδόν όλοι...

----------


## Mirmidon

Τι ακριβώς προβλέπεται για τις περιπτώσεις που ο πελάτης προχωρήσει στις ανάλογες νομικές διαδικασίες; Φαντάζομαι αυτό εννοείς και εσύ όταν λες ότι το προχωράς μέχρι να φάνε το πρόστιμο που αρμόζει στην περίπτωση. 


 Από όσα γνωρίζω μπορείς να συμπληρώσεις ένα έντυπο καταγγελίας, που σου διαθέτει η ίδια η ΕΕΤΤ στο site της, με τα στοιχεία όπου σε ενόχλησε, παρά τις δικές σου αναφορές ότι βρίσκεται το/τα νούμερο/α καταγεγραμμένο/α στο μητρώο του άρθρου 11 του ν 3471/2006.Άλλες πληροφορίες δεν βρήκα.

----------


## Rookie

Δεν εχω νομικές γνώσεις αλλά σε ανάλογη περίπτωση πριν απο 1 χρόνο πάλι με την ίδια εταιρία μετά απο 4 μήνες με ενημέρωσαν οτι η ΕΕΤΤ είχε καταλογίσει πρόστιμο 15 000 ευρώ στην εταιρία διότι δεν κρίθηκαν επαρκείς οι εξηγήσεις του νομικού της τμήματος. Οπότε το πρόστιμο έπεσε.

----------


## Lagman

Έχω κάνει και εγώ μερικές καταγγελίες(για τηλεφωνικό σπαμ) στην Αρχή προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων και στην ΕΕΤΤ, από την ΕΕΤΤ περίμενα να πάρω απάντηση αλλά τίποτα ακόμη .

Πρέπει να κάνει περισσότερος κόσμος καταγγελίες.

----------


## Hodad

Αυτό πάντως που απάντησαν είναι ότι ναι μεν μπορεί να μην είναι ανακοινώσιμο το νούμερό σου στον Ενιαίο Τηλεφωνικό Κατάλογο αλλά από τη στιγμή που δεν έχει ενταχθεί στο Μητρώο Συνδρομητών του παρόχου (η φάση λειτουργεί ανεξάρτητα απ' όσο γνωρίζω)  σου επιτρέπεται να έχεις επικοινωνία μη ζητηθείσα.... (μπλα μπλα μπλα)
Κοινώς σου παν ότι δεν έχεις εξαιρεθεί βάση του συγκεκριμένου νόμου.

Προφανώς δεν κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου, έχεις αναφέρει άπο την αρχή ότι έχεις ενταχθεί από το '14, από τη στιγμή που σε πρήζαν χωρίς λόγο πάρτους και τα σώβρακα, απλά να μην υπάρξει κάποια παρεξήγηση και νομίζει κάποιος ότι επειδή δεν εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός του στον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο δε θα τον ενοχλούν από διαφημιστικές. Πρέπει να γίνει σχετική αίτηση (που σημειωτέον αν αλλάξει πάροχο πρέπει να ξανακατατεθεί).

----------


## xatzid

Χαιρετώ την παρέα σας. Γιατί να ξανακατατεθεί αν αλλάξουμε πάροχο; Εαν έχεις μπει ήδη στο άρθρο 11 με τον παλιό σου πάροχο και στο συμβόλαιο που υπογράψεις με τον καινούργιο πάροχο δεν επιλέξεις να δώσει τα στοιχεία σου σε τρίτους, πρέπει να ξανακάνεις την διαδικασία;  :Closed topic:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Χαιρετώ την παρέα σας. Γιατί να ξανακατατεθεί αν αλλάξουμε πάροχο; Εαν έχεις μπει ήδη στο άρθρο 11 με τον παλιό σου πάροχο και στο συμβόλαιο που υπογράψεις με τον καινούργιο πάροχο δεν επιλέξεις να δώσει τα στοιχεία σου σε τρίτους, πρέπει να ξανακάνεις την διαδικασία;


Γιατί έτσι προβλέπεται από ΕΕΤΤ.  :Wink:

----------


## Rookie

Ακόμα και αν αλλάξεις πρόγραμμα στον ίδιο πάροχο πρέπει να το δηλώσεις ξανά για το αρθρο 11!!! Μου συνεβη εμενα απο ενα καρτοκινητο που το έκανα συμβολαιο και ενω τους ειχα δηλωσει οτι θελω να ειναι απορρητο ακαταχωρητο στους καταλογους μη ανακοινωσιμο κλπ το ειδα στους καταλογους του 11888 και μετα με ενημερωσαν οτι πρεπει να κανω ξανα τη διαδικασια για το αρθρο 11 με τους γελοιους !!!!

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ακόμα και αν αλλάξεις πρόγραμμα στον ίδιο πάροχο πρέπει να το δηλώσεις ξανά για το αρθρο 11!!! Μου συνεβη εμενα απο ενα καρτοκινητο που το έκανα συμβολαιο και ενω τους ειχα δηλωσει οτι θελω να ειναι απορρητο ακαταχωρητο στους καταλογους μη ανακοινωσιμο κλπ το ειδα στους καταλογους του 11888 και μετα με ενημερωσαν οτι πρεπει να κανω ξανα τη διαδικασια για το αρθρο 11 με τους γελοιους !!!!


Ενώ άμα ήταν να σε βάλουν σε καμιά μαύρη λίστα του Τειρεσία θα το ήξεραν όλες οι τράπεζες.  :Thumb down: 

Μας κυβερνάνε λάθος άνθρωποι εδώ και χρόνια κύριοι.  :No no:

----------


## Brainstorm389

> Ενώ άμα ήταν να σε βάλουν σε καμιά μαύρη λίστα του Τειρεσία θα το ήξεραν όλες οι τράπεζες. 
> 
> Μας κυβερνάνε λάθος άνθρωποι εδώ και χρόνια κύριοι.


Οσο ψηφιζουμε εμεις, τοτε αυτοι που κυβερνουν ειναι αυτοι που μας αξιζουν. 

On topic : Γνωμη μου, κυνηγησε τους οσο μπορεις, με ψυχραιμια και χωρις να κανεις πισω.

----------


## eno1

Ειχα κανει σχετικη αιτηση βαση του αρθρου 11, πριν κανα μηνα εκανα αλλαγη τηλ αριθμου στον ιδιο παροχο ιδιο πακετο απλα αλλαγη αριθμου, χριαζεται να ξανακανω σχετικη αιτηση βαση του αρθρου 11?

----------


## Rookie

> Ειχα κανει σχετικη αιτηση βαση του αρθρου 11, πριν κανα μηνα εκανα αλλαγη τηλ αριθμου στον ιδιο παροχο ιδιο πακετο απλα αλλαγη αριθμου, χριαζεται να ξανακανω σχετικη αιτηση βαση του αρθρου 11?


ΝΑΙ οπωσδήποτε με τους γελοιους .... Δεν φροντιζουν καν να ελεγξουν οτι το νεο νουμερο ειναι κατω αποτο ίδιο ΑΦΜ τοσο δραμα οι τυποι. Πηγαινε σε ενα καταστημα Γερμανος Κοσμοτε και συμπληρωσε την αιτηση.

----------


## eno1

> ΝΑΙ οπωσδήποτε με τους γελοιους .... Δεν φροντιζουν καν να ελεγξουν οτι το νεο νουμερο ειναι κατω αποτο ίδιο ΑΦΜ τοσο δραμα οι τυποι. Πηγαινε σε ενα καταστημα Γερμανος Κοσμοτε και συμπληρωσε την αιτηση.


Ειμαι στην wind μεθαυριο που θα πληρωσω θα κανω και την αιτηση παλι!!!  :Mad:  Μια ερωτηση εκτος θεματος ειχα καποια θεματα με την γραμμη ηρθαν οι τεχνικοι του οτε μετα απο προωθηση βλαβης που εκανε η WIND αλλα ειπαν οτι δεν μπορουν να κανουν κατι επειδη ειμαι 5.2 χλμ απο το κεντρο ενω ειμαι στα 37.7 στο  Line Attenuation - downstream που παει να πει οτι τα καλωδια που ερχονται απο το κεντρο ειναι στα 2,800 μετρα, μπορω να κανω καποια καταγγελια και ποιον να καταγγειλω την wind η τον οτε?? Πως μετρανε τα χλμ οδικα η την αποσταση τον καλωδιων ?

----------


## Rookie

> Ειμαι στην wind μεθαυριο που θα πληρωσω θα κανω και την αιτηση παλι!!!  Μια ερωτηση εκτος θεματος ειχα καποια θεματα με την γραμμη ηρθαν οι τεχνικοι του οτε μετα απο προωθηση βλαβης που εκανε η WIND αλλα ειπαν οτι δεν μπορουν να κανουν κατι επειδη ειμαι 5.2 χλμ απο το κεντρο ενω ειμαι στα 37.7 στο  Line Attenuation - downstream που παει να πει οτι τα καλωδια που ερχονται απο το κεντρο ειναι στα 2,800 μετρα, μπορω να κανω καποια καταγγελια και ποιον να καταγγειλω την wind η τον οτε?? Πως μετρανε τα χλμ οδικα η την αποσταση τον καλωδιων ?


Τυπικά πάνε με τη χιλιομετρική απόσταση οπότε απο 4 χιλιόμετρα και πάνω κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να πουλάνε ΚΑΝ adsl αλλά δεν το εφαρμόζουν πάντα ειδικά στην επαρχία όπου τα κέντρα των παρόχων είναι πολύ μακαριά το ένα απο το άλλο.

----------


## eno1

> Τυπικά πάνε με τη χιλιομετρική απόσταση οπότε απο 4 χιλιόμετρα και πάνω κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να πουλάνε ΚΑΝ adsl αλλά δεν το εφαρμόζουν πάντα ειδικά στην επαρχία όπου τα κέντρα των παρόχων είναι πολύ μακαριά το ένα απο το άλλο.


Τι ειναι γραμμενο στα χαρτια? Οδικη χιλιομετρικη αποσταση η αποσταση καλωδιων? Και αν ειναι οδικη απο το κτιριο του ΟΤΕ? Απο το κεντρο της πολης? Η απο εκει που τελειωνει η πολη ? Απο το σπιτι μου μεχρι εκει που αρχιζει η πολη ειναι 3.2 χιλιομετρα.. Μεχρι το κτιριο του ΟΤΕ που φευγουν τα καλωδια ειμαι στα 4.1 χιλιομετρα μια ευθεια δηλαδη..  Και απο το σημειο που θεωρειται κεντρο της πολης στα 5.1 χιλιομετρα...

----------


## ela002

Ερώτηση, είσαι στο μητρώο 11 ή πήρες μια φορα τηλ και είπες μη με ξαναπάρετε και σε κάλεσαν ξανά?

----------


## Rookie

> Τι ειναι γραμμενο στα χαρτια? Οδικη χιλιομετρικη αποσταση η αποσταση καλωδιων? Και αν ειναι οδικη απο το κτιριο του ΟΤΕ? Απο το κεντρο της πολης? Η απο εκει που τελειωνει η πολη ? Απο το σπιτι μου μεχρι εκει που αρχιζει η πολη ειναι 3.2 χιλιομετρα.. Μεχρι το κτιριο του ΟΤΕ που φευγουν τα καλωδια ειμαι στα 4.1 χιλιομετρα μια ευθεια δηλαδη..  Και απο το σημειο που θεωρειται κεντρο της πολης στα 5.1 χιλιομετρα...


Δεν γνωρίζω αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες αν τις αναγράφουν στο συμβόλαιο που υπογράφουμε , απλά ξέρω οτι σε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη των 4 χιλιομέτρν απο το Α/Κ αστικό κέντρο το adsl δεν παίζει ΥΠΟΘΕΤΩ οτι είναι με βάση τη διαδρομή των καλωδίων , στην ευθεία μπορεί να είναι η απόσταση 2 χιλιομετρα αλλά η διαδρομή των καλωδίων που φεύγουν απο το Α/Κ μπορεί να είναι πάνω απο 4 χιλιόμετρα. Κάπου στο φόρουμ οι διαχειριστές έχουν αναρτήσει ένα excel που λέει το ακριβές σημείο όπου είναι τα κατα τόπους Α/Κ οποτε εκει θα μπορεσεις να βρεις την απόσταση Επισης τσεκαρισε και καποιος γειτονας σου τι ταχυτητα πιάνει για να εχεις ενα μετρο συγκρισης.

----------


## jkoukos

Η απόσταση έχει να κάνει με το μήκος του καλωδίου από το αστικό κέντρο μέχρι τον χώρο μας. Προφανώς ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ ανέφερε λάθος απόσταση αφού τα στοιχεία της εξασθένισης (που υπολογίζονται από το modem) δείχνουν μικρότερη τιμή.

Η τεχνολογία DSL έχει περιορισμό στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού, κυρίως όσον αφορά την απόσταση. Αυτό ισχύει σε όλο τον πλανήτη και πουθενά δεν υπάρχει το όριο των 4 χλμ. Απλά όσο μακρύτερα ήμαστε, τόσο μειώνεται ο συγχρονισμός, με μέγιστη απόσταση τα περίπου 5,5 χλμ.

Βέβαια εξαρτάται και από την κατάσταση του καλωδιακού δικτύου μιας περιοχής. Υπεύθυνος είναι αποκλειστικά ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχει γενικό πρόβλημα για να προβεί σε αντικατάσταση ή αναβάθμιση του υπάρχοντος δικτύου. Σε μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις είναι σπάνιο εκτός κι αν είναι οικονομικά συμφέρουσα και εύκολη η επίλυση του προβλήματος.

Τέλος η σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο, ακόμη και σήμερα δεν είναι καθολική υπηρεσία (προς το παρόν μόνο η τηλεφωνία είναι) και δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση από κανέναν κανονισμό για την παροχή της.

----------


## eno1

> Ερώτηση, είσαι στο μητρώο 11 ή πήρες μια φορα τηλ και είπες μη με ξαναπάρετε και σε κάλεσαν ξανά?



Ελα υπαρχει ενας νομος Αρθρο: 11  που μπορεις να κανεις αιτηση στον παροχο σου, να μπεις σε λιστα που δεν επιθυμεις διαφημιστικα τηλεφωνηματα αυτοι σε βγαζουν απο τους καταλογους που εχουν και στελνουν ειδοποιησεις στους ηδη υπαρχοντες καταλογους για την αιτηση σου για να αφερεθεις, αυτο μπορει να παρει μεχρι 3 μηνες για να αφερεθεις απο ολους τους καταλογους (ετσι μου ειπε ενας απο την Wind)

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν γνωρίζω αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες αν τις αναγράφουν στο συμβόλαιο που υπογράφουμε , απλά ξέρω οτι σε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη των 4 χιλιομέτρν απο το Α/Κ αστικό κέντρο το adsl δεν παίζει ΥΠΟΘΕΤΩ οτι είναι με βάση τη διαδρομή των καλωδίων , στην ευθεία μπορεί να είναι η απόσταση 2 χιλιομετρα αλλά η διαδρομή των καλωδίων που φεύγουν απο το Α/Κ μπορεί να είναι πάνω απο 4 χιλιόμετρα. Κάπου στο φόρουμ οι διαχειριστές έχουν αναρτήσει ένα excel που λέει το ακριβές σημείο όπου είναι τα κατα τόπους Α/Κ οποτε εκει θα μπορεσεις να βρεις την απόσταση Επισης τσεκαρισε και καποιος γειτονας σου τι ταχυτητα πιάνει για να εχεις ενα μετρο συγκρισης.


Βαση του modem μου ειμαι στα 2,800 μετρα καταγγελια μπορω να κανω? Η να επικοινωνησω με την Wind παλι να τους τα ψαλλω?




> Η απόσταση έχει να κάνει με το μήκος του καλωδίου από το αστικό κέντρο μέχρι τον χώρο μας. Προφανώς ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ ανέφερε λάθος απόσταση αφού τα στοιχεία της εξασθένισης (που υπολογίζονται από το modem) δείχνουν μικρότερη τιμή.
> 
> Η τεχνολογία DSL έχει περιορισμό στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού, κυρίως όσον αφορά την απόσταση. Αυτό ισχύει σε όλο τον πλανήτη και πουθενά δεν υπάρχει το όριο των 4 χλμ. Απλά όσο μακρύτερα ήμαστε, τόσο μειώνεται ο συγχρονισμός, με μέγιστη απόσταση τα περίπου 5,5 χλμ.
> 
> Βέβαια εξαρτάται και από την κατάσταση του καλωδιακού δικτύου μιας περιοχής. Υπεύθυνος είναι αποκλειστικά ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχει γενικό πρόβλημα για να προβεί σε αντικατάσταση ή αναβάθμιση του υπάρχοντος δικτύου. Σε μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις είναι σπάνιο εκτός κι αν είναι οικονομικά συμφέρουσα και εύκολη η επίλυση του προβλήματος.
> 
> Τέλος η σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο, ακόμη και σήμερα δεν είναι καθολική υπηρεσία (προς το παρόν μόνο η τηλεφωνία είναι) και δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση από κανέναν κανονισμό για την παροχή της.


Βαση του ρουτερ ειμαι στα 2,800 μετρα και γειτονες εχουν προβληματα, εχω συχνες αποσυνδεσεις η γραμμη (download) εχει πεσει στα 2mbps ποιο κατω.. Καταγγελια μπορω να κανω? Βαση του ρουτερ δεν ξερπερναω τα 3 χιλιομετρα αρα ειμαι μεσα στο οριο..

----------


## jkoukos

> Βαση του ρουτερ ειμαι στα 2,800 μετρα και γειτονες εχουν προβληματα, εχω συχνες αποσυνδεσεις η γραμμη (download) εχει πεσει στα 2mbps ποιο κατω.. Καταγγελια μπορω να κανω? Βαση του ρουτερ δεν ξερπερναω τα 3 χιλιομετρα αρα ειμαι μεσα στο οριο..


To αν θα κάνεις καταγγελία είναι δικό σου θέμα, αλλά πρέπει να γίνει με τον σωστό τρόπο και την ανάλογη γραφή. Αν ξεκινάς με διαθέσεις τσακωμού, μόνο τα νεύρα σου θα διευρύνεις και άκρη δεν πρόκειται να βρεις.

Εγγυημένη ταχύτητα δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στον πλανήτη στην τεχνολογία DSL, για διάφορους τεχνικούς λόγους. Το ότι πριν από π.χ. 2 χρόνια έπιανες Α ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και τώρα είσαι στην μειωμένη Β, μπορεί εκτός από καλωδιακό πρόβλημα, να παίζουν ρόλο και άλλοι παράγοντες. 
Ο ΟΤΕ ως κύριος κάτοχος των καλωδίων είναι ο μόνος αρμόδιος για σχετικά θέματα. Όμως εσύ έχεις να κάνεις με τον πάροχο στον οποίο έχεις σύμβαση και λαμβάνεις υπηρεσίες.
Ξεκινάς από αυτόν (και πάντα εγγράφως) για να έχεις την όποια απάντηση μέχρι να απευθυνθείς στην ΕΕΤΤ.

Υπόψη ότι άλλο η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και άλλο η πραγματική ταχύτητα πλοήγησης στο διαδίκτυο. Η δεύτερη μπορεί να είναι σε ADSL έως και 20% (συνήθως 15%) μικρότερη της πρώτης και κατά κύριο λόγο παίζει ρόλο ο πάροχος σου.
Όμως δοκιμές σε online τεστ και με ασύρματη σύνδεση, είναι αναξιόπιστες. Ποια είναι τώρα τα στοιχεία του συγχρονισμού που έχεις;

----------


## eno1

> To αν θα κάνεις καταγγελία είναι δικό σου θέμα, αλλά πρέπει να γίνει με τον σωστό τρόπο και την ανάλογη γραφή. Αν ξεκινάς με διαθέσεις τσακωμού, μόνο τα νεύρα σου θα διευρύνεις και άκρη δεν πρόκειται να βρεις.
> 
> Εγγυημένη ταχύτητα δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στον πλανήτη στην τεχνολογία DSL, για διάφορους τεχνικούς λόγους. Το ότι πριν από π.χ. 2 χρόνια έπιανες Α ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και τώρα είσαι στην μειωμένη Β, μπορεί εκτός από καλωδιακό πρόβλημα, να παίζουν ρόλο και άλλοι παράγοντες. 
> Ο ΟΤΕ ως κύριος κάτοχος των καλωδίων είναι ο μόνος αρμόδιος για σχετικά θέματα. Όμως εσύ έχεις να κάνεις με τον πάροχο στον οποίο έχεις σύμβαση και λαμβάνεις υπηρεσίες.
> Ξεκινάς από αυτόν (και πάντα εγγράφως) για να έχεις την όποια απάντηση μέχρι να απευθυνθείς στην ΕΕΤΤ.
> 
> Υπόψη ότι άλλο η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και άλλο η πραγματική ταχύτητα πλοήγησης στο διαδίκτυο. Η δεύτερη μπορεί να είναι σε ADSL έως και 20% (συνήθως 15%) μικρότερη της πρώτης και κατά κύριο λόγο παίζει ρόλο ο πάροχος σου.
> Όμως δοκιμές σε online τεστ και με ασύρματη σύνδεση, είναι αναξιόπιστες. Ποια είναι τώρα τα στοιχεία του συγχρονισμού που έχεις;


Εχω κανει ενα θεμα με ολα τα σχετικα και τις λεπτομεριες και τι κινησεις εχω κανει Εδω δυστυχως ομως δεν εχω βρει καποια λυση στο τι να κανω και εαν μπορω να κανω κατι παραπανω..

----------


## jkoukos

Διάβασα το θέμα σου και βλέπω ότι μια χαρά στα έχουν πει εκεί τα άλλα μέλη.
Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που δείχνεις τώρα, ο συγχρονισμός σου συμβαδίζει με την απόσταση στα 2,8 χλμ.

----------


## eno1

> Διάβασα το θέμα σου και βλέπω ότι μια χαρά στα έχουν πει εκεί τα άλλα μέλη.
> Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που δείχνεις τώρα, ο συγχρονισμός σου συμβαδίζει με την απόσταση στα 2,8 χλμ.


Ναι οποτε ο ΟΤΕ ειναι υποχρεωμενος να δει τι συμβαινει σωστα? Τι κινηση να κανω τωρα να επικοινωνησω με την Wind να τους πω τι στην φορμα επικοινωνιας? Η να κανω καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ ? Τι μπορω να κανω τι ισχυει για την αποσταση τελικα οδικη η αποσταση καλωδιων ?  :Sad:

----------


## jkoukos

Κάτσε γιατί ή δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι σωστά ή ζητάς παράλογα πράγματα.
Ο συγχρονισμός σου σήμερα σήμερα είναι ανάλογος της εξασθένισης, η οποία δείχνει απόσταση 2,8 χλμ από το αστικό κέντρο.
Εσύ θέλεις να κάνεις καταγγελία ή γενικά να μάθεις αν η απόσταση είναι 5,2 χλμ (που σου είπε ο τεχνικός) ή τα 2,8 που δείχνει η συσκευή; Αν ναι, που θα σε χρησιμεύσει αυτή η πληροφορία;

Τώρα αν το θέμα είναι οι συχνές αποσυνδέσεις, πρέπει να εξασφαλίσεις στα σίγουρα ότι δεν είναι από την δικιά σου εγκατάσταση, όπως σου έγραψαν και στο άλλο νήμα, πριν προχωρήσεις στο επόμενο βήμα.

----------


## eno1

> Κάτσε γιατί ή δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι σωστά ή ζητάς παράλογα πράγματα.
> Ο συγχρονισμός σου σήμερα σήμερα είναι ανάλογος της εξασθένισης, η οποία δείχνει απόσταση 2,8 χλμ από το αστικό κέντρο.
> Εσύ θέλεις να κάνεις καταγγελία ή γενικά να μάθεις αν η απόσταση είναι 5,2 χλμ (που σου είπε ο τεχνικός) ή τα 2,8 που δείχνει η συσκευή; Αν ναι, που θα σε χρησιμεύσει αυτή η πληροφορία;
> 
> Τώρα αν το θέμα είναι οι συχνές αποσυνδέσεις, πρέπει να εξασφαλίσεις στα σίγουρα ότι δεν είναι από την δικιά σου εγκατάσταση, όπως σου έγραψαν και στο άλλο νήμα, πριν προχωρήσεις στο επόμενο βήμα.


Κοιτα τα παραπονα στην Wind τα εκανα γιατι απο τα 8,5 η γραμμη επεσε στα 6 και κατι με συχνες αποσυνδεσεις και να μην μπορω να κατεβασω ενα προγραμμα, και να δω ενα βιντεο ανθρωπινα.... Μετα απο ελεγχο της εγκαταστασης μου κατεληξα πως δεν οφειλεται σε εμενα, μετα απο επικοινωνια με την wind ζητησα να στειλουν καποιον τεχνικο, ηρθε ο τεχνικος βρηκε οτι κατι δεν παει καλα παρολο που ηθελε να τα μπαλοσει του εδειξα το χαρτι οταν ειχε γινει η συνδεση και του εξηγησα οτι υπαρχει υποβαθμισει και προβλημα στο κατεβασμα και στα βιντεο στην γραμμη ξαφνικα και χωρις να φταιει εγκατασταση μου, μετα απο δοκιμες πηρε τηλ αθηνα ρωτησε κτλ και του ειπαν να κανει προωθηση στον ΟΤΕ για "προβλημα συγχρονισμου" για να ερθουν να τσεκαρουν εξω στον στυλο την γραμμη κτλ, οταν ηρθαν οι τεχνικοι του ΟΤΕ (στο στυλο που βρισκεται εξω απο το σπιτι μου) ηρθε και ο τεχνικος της WIND ο οποιος με πηρε τηλ και βγηκα και εγω εξω, τα "παλικαρια" του ΟΤΕ ειπαν οτι ΔΕΝ μπορει να γινει κατι αυτη ειναι η γραμμη επειδη ειμαι 5.2 χιλιομετρα απο το κεντρο και οτι πανω απο καποια αποσταση δεν μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα (δεν ασχολουντε καθολου αρκει να εχεις ιντερνετ οσο και αν ειναι αυτο και στο 1mpbs) ετσι ειναι η συμβαση τους και δεν γουσταραν κιολας απο οτι καταλαβα, απλα ειδαν οτι ερχεται ιντερνετ και αυτο ολο... Τωρα εγω εμαθα οτι ειμαι στα 2,8 χιλιομετρα και οχι στα 5,2 που ειπε ο ΟΤΕ αρα λογικα ειναι αναγκασμενος ο ΟΤΕ να φτιαξει την γραμμη σωστα? Γιαυτο και ρωτησα για την αποσταση (οδικη η καλωδιων) την οποια ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να φτιαξουν την γραμμη, για να ξαναεπικοινωνησω να τους πω το και το...

----------


## jkoukos

Αναγκασμένος ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι , με την έννοια που υποδηλώνεις. Το Internet δεν είναι καθολική υπηρεσία (μόνο η τηλεφωνία είναι). Αν έχετε γενικό πρόβλημα στην περιοχή πιθανόν να ασχοληθεί, αλλά σε μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις, μόνο αν τον συμφέρει οικονομικά και είναι εύκολη η αποκατάσταση της βλάβης. Και αυτό δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την πραγματική απόσταση που έχεις από το αστικό κέντρο.

Μην συγκρίνεις τις ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού που είχαμε πριν από χρόνια. Με την αύξηση των ενεργών συνδρομητών και την άνοδο χρήση τους DSL, σε όλο τον πλανήτη είναι κανόνας να μειώνεται ο συγχρονισμός, εφόσον μιλάμε για συνδέσεις από αστικό κέντρο και σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις. Είναι τεχνολογικός περιορισμός του DSL και όχι δυσλειτουργία ή βλάβη. Παίζουν πολλά πράγματα ρόλο, ακόμη και η συσκευή που χρησιμοποιούμε.

Το εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο γιατί το βγάζεις απ' έξω; Πουθενά δεν έχεις γράψει ποιος είναι ο συγχρονισμός της γραμμής σου στον κεντρικό κατανεμητή της οικοδομής και πόση η διαφορά μέχρι μέσα στο σπίτι. Γενική αναφορά ότι δεν έχεις θέμα, δεν είναι αξιόπιστη. Πάντα τα όποια προβλήματα εμφανίζονται ξαφνικά για Χ λόγους. Πρέπει απαραίτητα να κάνεις τον έλεγχο που σου υπόδειξαν, διαφορετικά δεν βγάζεις άκρη. Τουλάχιστον να έχεις απτές αποδείξεις και όχι ενδείξεις. 

Σήμερα με τα στοιχεία που δείχνεις με τον νέο router, τι πρόβλημα έχεις με την σύνδεση;

----------


## eno1

> Αναγκασμένος ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι , με την έννοια που υποδηλώνεις. Το Internet δεν είναι καθολική υπηρεσία (μόνο η τηλεφωνία είναι). Αν έχετε γενικό πρόβλημα στην περιοχή πιθανόν να ασχοληθεί, αλλά σε μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις, μόνο αν τον συμφέρει οικονομικά και είναι εύκολη η αποκατάσταση της βλάβης. Και αυτό δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την πραγματική απόσταση που έχεις από το αστικό κέντρο.
> 
> Μην συγκρίνεις τις ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού που είχαμε πριν από χρόνια. Με την αύξηση των ενεργών συνδρομητών και την άνοδο χρήση τους DSL, σε όλο τον πλανήτη είναι κανόνας να μειώνεται ο συγχρονισμός, εφόσον μιλάμε για συνδέσεις από αστικό κέντρο και σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις. Είναι τεχνολογικός περιορισμός του DSL και όχι δυσλειτουργία ή βλάβη. Παίζουν πολλά πράγματα ρόλο, ακόμη και η συσκευή που χρησιμοποιούμε.
> 
> Το εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο γιατί το βγάζεις απ' έξω; Πουθενά δεν έχεις γράψει ποιος είναι ο συγχρονισμός της γραμμής σου στον κεντρικό κατανεμητή της οικοδομής και πόση η διαφορά μέχρι μέσα στο σπίτι. Γενική αναφορά ότι δεν έχεις θέμα, δεν είναι αξιόπιστη. Πάντα τα όποια προβλήματα εμφανίζονται ξαφνικά για Χ λόγους. Πρέπει απαραίτητα να κάνεις τον έλεγχο που σου υπόδειξαν, διαφορετικά δεν βγάζεις άκρη. Τουλάχιστον να έχεις απτές αποδείξεις και όχι ενδείξεις. 
> 
> Σήμερα με τα στοιχεία που δείχνεις με τον νέο router, τι πρόβλημα έχεις με την σύνδεση;


Γενικα ειναι της περιοχης εδω καποιος του ΟΤΕ μαλλον τα εχει κανει κουλουβαχατα.. Στα 700 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου ακουει ο ενας τον αλλος στο τηλ καμια φορα  "οι γειτονες" εκτος το προβλημα του ιντερνετ που εχουν επισης στα γειτονικα σπιτια εδω, και το προβλημα ειναι γενικο στην περιοχη απο οτι εχω καταλαβει και σε συνδρομητες σε αλλες εταιριες, ηδη επεισα 2-3 και εχουν επικοινωνησει με τους παροχους τους με φορμες επικοινωνιας ιτε τηλεφωνικα, το εσωτερικο μου δυκτιο το βγαζω απεξω γιατι εκτος του οτι εχω τσεκαρει το εσωτερικο μου δυκτιο 3-4 φορες και ο τεχνικος της WIND με το μηχανακι που ειχε τα ιδια σχεδον εβγαζε και απο το ρουτερ μου και απο εξω απο το κουτι οποτε δεν υπαρχει θεμα με το εσωτερικο μου δικτυο νομιζω το ειχα γραψει στο θεμα, το προβλημα μου ειναι το τι μπορω να κανω τωρα μπορω να κανω κατι βαση της αποστασης ???? Να μαζεψω καμια 10αρια ατομα να κανουμε καταγγελια  η κατι? Ολους τους κλειδωνουν στα 4mbps και στα 6mbps γενικα υπαρχει ενα κλιμα δυσφοριας εδω στην περιοχη με το ιντερνετ να σερνεται και ο ΟΤΕ και οι παροχοι να αδιαφορουν. Και ξαναρωτω ειμαι στην αποσταση που πρεπει να δουν και τσεκαρουν τι φταιει για την υποβαθμισει της γραμμης μου και της περιοχης ? Γιατι οταν ηρθαν απλα ειδαν αν υπαρχει ιντερνετ και αυτο ολο δεν τους ενιαξσε κανενα προβλημα συγχρονισμου...

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν έχει σημασία αν είσαι στα 100 μέτρα ή στα 5 χλμ. Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα πρέπει να γίνουν ενέργειες είτε από τον πάροχο είτε από τον ΟΤΕ, ανάλογα το είδος του προβλήματος. Το αν λυθεί, είναι άλλο πράγμα.
Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι δεν απαντάς, σήμερα με τα στοιχεία που δείχνεις με τον νέο router, τι πρόβλημα έχεις με την σύνδεση;
Και σε ρωτώ διότι μόνο με την αλλαγή του router, καλυτέρεψε ο συγχρονισμός.

----------


## printe7

Και σε μενα μου εχει

----------


## Lawtech2016

Για θεματα που αφορουν μη ζητηθεισα εμπορικη/διαφημιστικη επικοινωνια ενημερωθειτε αναλυτικα στο www.dpa.gr (αριστερα στη στηλη απο θεματικες ενοτητες επιλεξτε την κατηγορια προωθηση προϊοντων και υπηρεσιων) και σε περιπτωση που δεχεστε ανεπιθυμητες κλησεις ενω ειστε ενταγμενοι στο μητρωο 11, οποτε και παραβιαζεται ο νομος, υποβαλετε αμεσα, ανεξοδα και γρηγορα ηλεκτρονικα καταγγελια στο www.dpa.gr

----------

